# A change of career...



## NathanCP (7 mo ago)

Hi all - delighted to finally be a member! In 2 weeks I'll be picking up my Citroen Acadiene van, fully kitted out as a mobile coffee offering. I'll be looking to start slow with weekend work (I'm still a full-timer from Monday to Friday), with a view to making this my main source of income within 18 - 24 months.

It looks like my biggest challenges will be be acquiring the different licences required to trade between SE London and Kent (why is there not a nationwide street trading licence?!) and finding spots at weekend farmers markets and boot fairs.

So, as a newbie, what was your biggest hurdle and how did you overcome it?

Cheers all!
Nathan


----------

